# Wigeons Are Back



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

For a week and a half I haven't seen many wigeons, I was starting to get worried they were gone. I have been hammering them since the start of the season. Well today they were back in numbers, it was nice to see. I have also been seeing gobs of pintails since the start of the season and have shot a drake every trip out so far. This year is so much better than last year, it's just great!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice bag! I made it out yesterday, and can confirm there were a lot of wigeons around. In general, there were just a lot of birds around. Good stuff.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Concur, there were a lot of wigeons and pintails flying around Friday morning, managed a few, but then the dog went into the phrag after one and came out limping. He was bleeding pretty bad, so I packed up and did some scouting in the truck.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Raptor1 said:


> Concur, there were a lot of wigeons and pintails flying around Friday morning, managed a few, but then the dog went into the phrag after one and came out limping. He was bleeding pretty bad, so I packed up and did some scouting in the truck.


I hate when my dog gets phrag wounds. They limp around for a few day, but if you soak it in warm water/peroxide for a few days it will help. It usually draws the puss to the surface where you can squeeze it out. The dog won't like it, but it will get him walking on it again.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, I'll give it a shot. Sucky thing is I took off the next 2 weeks from work and planned on doing a lot of duckin, looks like I'll be out a dog for the next bit until it heals. I'll say this it sure spoils one to have the pup go get all the birds!!! I'm pretty sure he'll be upset tomorrow when I leave with all the duckin gear, probably put him in a bit of a depression until I get back.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I know what you mean about leaving the dog home. My yellow dog has a battle wound right now and I have been leaving him home the last several trips. He goes ape shi+ when I load the black pup and leave without him. I'm heading out in the morning too, good luck!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A few more random pics from this season.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Fowl - with your 20, are your shooting more/less shells per hunt, more/less cripples?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> Fowl - with your 20, are your shooting more/less shells per hunt, more/less cripples?


I am shooting less shells and less cripples. It seems odd to me that it is that way, but wow! am I happy with the 20 gauge. I really don't do anything different with the 20 than I do with the 12. I shoot the same distances. I'm starting to think the 20 has a better pattern.

I took my 12 O/U out on a pheasant hunt and struggled a bit on a couple of easy shots. I finally connected on 2 birds. All of the other pheasants I have shot using the 20 ga. with 3" #2 steel shot. (IC choke) I have been pounding most of them with the first shot, never more than 2.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's my typical spread this season. 30 wigeons and 12 drake pintails with a spinner. Sometimes I throw a handful of goose floaters out too.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I always thought the pintails would decoy to the mallards, so I haven't been using many pintails (yesterday didn't have any) and I usually don't mix my wigeons with any other type, but if you are having success with a mixed pintail wigeon spread I just might give it a try. Won't be able to put out as thick a spread like you have. Do you usually give them the whistle or are you silent? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Raptor1 said:


> Do you usually give them the whistle or are you silent? Thanks for any help.


I have been using my whistle a lot lately. I mix it up with my duck call. Give them a bunch of whistles and follow up with some low quacks. The teal have been eating it up too. Most of it is just being in the right place at the right time though.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Most of it is just being in the right place at the right time though.


Amen to that!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> Here's my typical spread this season. 30 wigeons and 12 drake pintails with a spinner. Sometimes I throw a handful of goose floaters out too.


That looks like what I saw actual ducks doing at salt creek today. Granted, if you cross the road into Public Shooting you are about 500 coot decoys shy of a realistic spread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I found a small pocket of open water yesterday. It should be a good hole for the next couple of weeks. Thousands of ducks in the area and a lot of wigeons, mallards and pintails. I didn't see any divers yet, but it's a matter of time. It was more of a scouting trip for me with a few bonus birds to boot. Can't get enough of the 20 gauge!:mrgreen: This is #19 drake pintail for this season.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

More 20 ga. action! Hit the same spot this afternoon and it didn't disappoint. Every time I was working my dog in the phrag on downed ducks the pintails would fly right over me. I didn't get one tonight. It was so cold and wet from walking through the frosted phrag/cattails. A lot of water and cattail seed ended up in the action of my gun turning it into a single shot later in the afternoon. I made those shots count.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice job on the birds


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, you're killing it. And I haven't been duck hunting in 24 days...

I do appreciate the photos. They're encouraging, and give me something to dream about until I make it out again. I'm glad to see your season is going so well.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> Wow, you're killing it. And I haven't been duck hunting in 24 days...
> 
> I do appreciate the photos. They're encouraging, and give me something to dream about until I make it out again. I'm glad to see your season is going so well.


Thanks! This season has been a good one. Hope you can get out there soon.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> Thanks! This season has been a good one. Hope you can get out there soon.


I'm shooting for December 22nd. By then, hopefully I'll have all my ducks in a row, and my gun fixed (or else I'll have to break out the 20 gauge, like everyone else on this forum).

Grad school is hard on a man's hunting life. Luckily, it's something I'll only have to do once.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> More 20 ga. action! Hit the same spot this afternoon and it didn't disappoint. Every time I was working my dog in the phrag on downed ducks the pintails would fly right over me. I didn't get one tonight. It was so cold and wet from walking through the frosted phrag/cattails. A lot of water and cattail seed ended up in the action of my gun turning it into a single shot later in the afternoon. I made those shots count.


Awesome stuff.....how far are you having to walk...seriously considering getting some bionic feet with this foot problem.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Awesome stuff.....how far are you having to walk...seriously considering getting some bionic feet with this foot problem.


About 1 mile or so. It's not bad until I get in the phrag jungle.


----------

